# Just started using full manual and have some questions



## Goldcoin79 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi All

I have just started using full manual and have a couple of questions that I'm hopeing you can help with. Up till now I've beed using Av or Tv.

My first question is that when I use manual I notice an exposure compensation graph moving up and down between -2 to +2 depending on where I focus the camera. You don't seem to be able to set the exposure compensation value but the value just changes depending on how light the area is that I focus on. Do I need to do anything with this exposure compensation or do I just leave it to set what ever value it sets?

My other question is that I see you can adjust what light metering mode it is in, I was under the impression that in full manual you can't change the light metering mode as you are controlling aperture, shutter speed and iso so you are totally controlling the exposure. Maybe I am missing something as I can see why you could control light metering in Tv and Av but can't see why you be able to change the metering mode in Manual?

Advice will be appreciated as usual.

James


----------



## amolitor (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know what kind of camera you have, and some of this stuff is probably camera-specific, but.

In general, when you're in manual mode the camera isn't adjusting the shutter speed, aperture, or ISO at all. You're in charge of that.

However, the meter is still running. It's doing whatever its thing is in the current metering mode to figure out what the right exposure is (what it thinks the right exposure is, anyways), and it should be feeding that information back to you to help you make the adjustments you want to make. It's possible that the 'exposure compensation graph' you're looking at is telling you how far off of the "correct exposure" the camera's meter thinks your current settings are, if you said what model of camera you have probably someone who has used the same or similar model could explain more about that.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2012)

Metering mode is simply how the camera reads the light.  It may be Average, Matrix, Spot, etc.  It's still up to you to interpret the information and adjust the settings accordingly.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 9, 2012)

Goldcoin79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just started using full manual and have a couple of questions that I'm hopeing you can help with. Up till now I've beed using Av or Tv.
> 
> ...


Exposure compensation in manual mode is meaningless.  Leave it at zero and forget about it when using manual mode.  If it does anything at all it will only affect what the meter is telling you.

Manual mode is exactly what the name implies.  YOU, as the photographer, are in charge of making the decisions pertaining to the exposure.  You took that responsibility away from the camera when you went to manual mode.  The meter is still working, and it is still advising you on what to do though.  Whether you choose to ignore that information or not is up to you.

The -2 --- + --- +2 bar graph is the meter showing you how far off your exposure is based on what it sees.  If it's reading -2 or lower then it feels that the scene as you have your settings in place is at least two full stops underexposed.  If it's reading +2 or higher then the meter feels that your settings are going to cause the exposure to be 2 or more stops over exposed.  It will not change your settings and will happily let you ruin your shots though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Canon SX30Iis? You have to set the three parts of the so-called "Exposure Triangle" (Shutter, ISO, and Aperture) based on your meter. Typically you need to center the meter using those settings.. that will give what the camera see's as a correct exposure. 

Try reading your manual! Online version is here http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300004195/01/PSSX30IS_CUG_EN.pdf

Center the meter... like this:


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes my camera is a Canon powershot sx30 is, thanks for the advice so far.


----------

